# Why NO Answers



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Ladies,This week I asked if any of you had any sucsess with any over the counter sexual natural aids like Femtia,Provestra,Her Solution,Progestrone cream or any other products that seem to help with sexual Desire.And I get no response.Is it that all those products are BS.Or is it you don't have any answers???
I'am a Guy trying hard to help try to fix a problem.I realize that's theres no quick fix to it.But if anyone knows it should be you???


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

Not a single one of them does a thing for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

As of yesterday you had six responses. Personally, I think that most herbal compounds rely more on the placebo effect than anything else. Anyone remember Smilin' Bob for Enzyte?


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

How old is the woman in question? Perhaps some testosterone cream would help her if she is 40 or over....... But have it tested. Testosterone tests are much more reliable than checking estradiol or progesterone.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Twofaces said:


> How old is the woman in question? Perhaps some testosterone cream would help her if she is 40 or over....... But have it tested. Testosterone tests are much more reliable than checking estradiol or progesterone.......
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't believe there is an over-the-counter testosterone cream for women. There are contra-indications and side effects as well, so this really should be handled by a doctor.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Twofaces said:


> Thats why i said go get her levels tested. I should have been more clear. Sorry.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought you meant that. I figured that one can't be too clear when it comes to potent drugs.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

snake oil and voodoo, and it has been the same for thousands of years.

Yeah - you will find people that swear by some of them. You cant discount the placebo effect either.. 1 in 3 will report some help even from eating dead bugs.

I'd try something else besides 'take a pill or use this cream'.

IMHO.


----------

